# Madbean Florist



## chongmagic (May 21, 2020)

Waiting on some knobs still but it sounds great.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 21, 2020)

Really nice work! How does it sound? Does it compare to the sea horse?


----------



## chongmagic (May 21, 2020)

much better than the seahorse.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 21, 2020)

Nice build!

Circuit is completely different from the Sea Horse.  Madbean didn't screw-up the filtering like EQD had done on Sea Machine & Space Spiral.  The way the PT2399 VCO is hooked up is way off the reservation, but apparently works ok.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 21, 2020)

I really enjoy my Sea Horse... now I'm wondering what I'm missing! Can you explain a little more?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 21, 2020)

The delay is shorter on the Florist so it sound like a more like a chorus and less like a reverb.  The Florist's filtering is more effective, so it sounds smoother.  There are some simple mods to fix the filtering on the Sea Horse.  If your LFO ticks, you need to fix that too.  Shortening the delay would be major surgery. If you want that, you should probably buy or build a different pedal.

Personally, I'm satisfied with what my Sea Horse does.  I consider it to be more of a delay & modulation pedal than a chorus.  I have a BBD-based chorus pedal for when I want that liquid swirly sound.


----------



## Barry (May 21, 2020)

Nice looking build!


----------



## chongmagic (May 22, 2020)

Here is a quick dirty demo.


----------



## chongmagic (May 22, 2020)

Barry said:


> Nice looking build!



Thanks Barry.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 22, 2020)

Sounds great!  You had the BLOOM turned up a bit, yes?


----------



## bschobs (May 22, 2020)

I have one of those that quit working when I put it in the enclosure.  Took it back out and did some trouble shooting but couldn't get it working again.  Decided I'll come back to it later.  Yours sounds great though.


----------



## chongmagic (May 22, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sounds great!  You had the BLOOM turned up a bit, yes?



Yep it was at about 2 o'clock


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 22, 2020)

Love the demo, where in the world did you get that pedal stand?


----------



## chongmagic (May 22, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Love the demo, where in the world did you get that pedal stand?



It's an old wireless phone charger lol.


----------



## cooder (May 22, 2020)

Excellent stuff, yes thanks for the demo! Great build again.


----------



## music6000 (May 23, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Waiting on some knobs still but it sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Nice!


----------

